# Klugged!



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Plain and simple! I got Klugged! I had bombed Dave and TxMatt a while back. I actually thought after all this time, I have made it by unscathed by return fire! NOT EVEN CLOSE!! Look at the devestation this guy reaks on poor humidors!

Thanks Dave! Totally uncalled for, but well accepted!! Several high up on my to try list!


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

You more than deserve it you sneaky little devil! WTG Klugs!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

DonJefe said:


> You more than deserve it you sneaky little devil! WTG Klugs!


Ditto, except I would have used another word than devil!


----------



## colgate (Jan 18, 2005)

Klugs is Da man!

I was looking the Hollywood picture gallery and saw where you got a box of trini reyes. For some reason I cannot post a comment for the picture so I'll ask here. Can you write a review or something after you burn one? I am curious.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

galaga said:


> Ditto, except I would have used another word than devil!


and whay might that word be Mr Rick?  :r


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

hollywood said:


> and whay might that word be Mr Rick?  :r


ButtHead? Toilet Squatter?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

galaga said:


> Ditto, except I would have used another word than devil!


Maybe a couple of other words.. :r WTG guys and congrats Dave..


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

hollywood said:


> and whay might that word be Mr Rick?  :r


wgaca


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> wgaca


]I dont know what that means.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Da Klugs said:


> ]I dont know what that means.


Me either!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

what goes around, comes around


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Dave, you got creamed man!!! Kaboom!!! Klugged is right!! Nice job Klugs, and to a nice target too!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hey Dave, what is the cigar in the bottom baggie, fourth from the right? Interesting looking band!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

OMG!! Now that's a bomb!! Haven't you guys learned from other's mistakes, there are 2 gorilla's on here you don't bomb unless you happen to live in a bomb shelter!! 

Great hit Dave!!! And a very deserving target!! Congrats Dave!!


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Nice to be Klugged. 

Congrats on those cigars.

Enjoy.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Hey Dave, what is the cigar in the bottom baggie, fourth from the right? Interesting looking band!


It's a Gurkha like me "Ancient Warrior"


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> It's a Gurkha like me "Ancient Warrior"


 :r I'm just the ancient part now.. Warrior daze are past me now...


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

sheesh you did get klugged.
nice job.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

You super goober Dave! You just had to send me soooo darn many smokes!?! I really would have been as happy with 4-5 instead of 26! You are gracious and generous! Thanks!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

The white band Tamborils and Cremosa Cubanas really wanted to go with the others to your humi. I told them that they were too special to send to you. Gonna find some short yellow bus shaped boxes and send those babies to AHLABAAAMAA. Thanks again for the nuclear TX volley. Tried to send you a selection from boxes that have been in my Dom. humi for a while. Don't smoke the Juan Lopez on an empty stomach. (Damn good though)


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

floydp said:


> :r I'm just the ancient part now.. Warrior daze are past me now...


Me too, but so is Klugsie. When he drops now he can't give you twenty anymore, but he just forgot. :s


----------

